# home heating oil removal



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Well sure you can--It's yours.

Call your oil supplier---


----------



## md2lgyk (Jan 6, 2009)

Well, maybe. When I sold my house and moved years ago, I asked my oil supplier about buying back the oil remaining in my tank. They were willing to do so until they came out and found the tank had no drain valve. There was no way to get the oil out.


----------



## Technow (Nov 12, 2010)

I had a customer this year we changed out her oil furnace to a heatpump. Her fuel oil supplier wanted as much to come pump it out as what she paid to have it put in her tank.........she sold the fuel on craigslist :laughing:


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Technow, there is a reason why it costs so much to pump out a oil tank. Suppliers can not reuse the oil, so they have to dispose of it. The costs include removal of the tank also, if it is older. Selling on CL is going against why there are regulations, and personally, I would not want some third party walking in to remove a product that is volatile in nature.


----------



## Technow (Nov 12, 2010)

gregzoll said:


> Technow, there is a reason why it costs so much to pump out a oil tank. Suppliers can not reuse the oil, so they have to dispose of it. The costs include removal of the tank also, if it is older. Selling on CL is going against why there are regulations, and personally, I would not want some third party walking in to remove a product that is volatile in nature.


 
This is a DIY site....It's only diesel fuel...If I still had my Dodge Cummins (which I sold when diesel fuel hit almost $5 a gallon a few years ago) I would have been over at her house doing the DIY fill up.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Yes technow it is a DIY site, but it is not a "Do something illegal" site.


----------



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

As Greg said, generally speaking anyway, suppliers do not sell used heating oil, so will not take it back, unless they happen to also be in the oil recycling business, in which case the odds are that you would have to pay them to take it. If you know someone who would use it for heating oil, just as it was purchased for, I agree with Mike; it's yours, sell it. The place where you could possibly get in a bind, depending on your particular state and local tax structure, is selling it to someone for use in their vehicle, because that fuel, as an example, may be subject to road tax, whereas heating oil may not.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

DexterII Illinois is one of them, that they love to tax and attempt to regulate.


----------



## Technow (Nov 12, 2010)

You guys are right, I would hate to have the Department of Alcohol Tobacco, Firearms and Fuel-oil or F.E.A (Fuel oil Enforcement Agency) catch me with home heating oil in my tank.... especially considering delivered price in my area is $3.85 but I could buy it at the pump for $3.50. 

To the original OP....Please pay to have the oil company come back out and pump out your tank. I know you probably paid $700 for the 200 gallons you might have left in your tank, but you should pay again to let them take it back....heaven forbid somebody having a hard time this winter could buy it from you for $2 a gallon or the local economy lose $80 of highway use tax.

:thumbsup:


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

If he lived close to me, I'd buy it from him.


----------



## Marty S. (Oct 31, 2009)

Ditto. This is farm country and combines are burning plenty of diesel right now. Should be easy to sell this time of year.


----------



## COLDIRON (Mar 15, 2009)

Just replaced my daughter's heater with gas had about 70 gal of oil left gave it to the neighbor in 5 gal buckets from home depot. Thought about it after ward should have just ran the burner oil line across the driveway and pumped it in.


----------

